
Ask HN: How do you like to Archive web pages? - jtrip
I like to archive web pages that I think I&#x27;m going to need in the future or that I need to keep as a reference, given how unreliable web pages can be years down the line [1].<p>The browser &#x27;save page&#x27; button does the job usually, but only if it is text heavy. If the page is interesting to me for it&#x27;s javascripts or other such implementations (like flash objects) the browser doesn&#x27;t help much. I used to use httrack[2] to archive websites, but it doesn&#x27;t work with everything and the results aren&#x27;t always great.<p>What is HN&#x27;s preferred method of saving web pages and archiving websites?<p>[1]https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Link_rot 
[2]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.httrack.com&#x2F;
======
mbrock
I'm pretty happy with Pinboard's automatic archiving of my bookmarked pages.

------
herbst
wget

